# Blood in cervical mucus



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,

I had my first early pregnancy scan yesterday. Baby measuring fine with strong heartbeat. However last night my tummy started to feel real hard and blared and very achy. This morning I have had tiny red streaks in my cervical mucus on wiping. I also have slight cramping in my lower back an thighs and tummy which probably wouldn't concern me if no blood. 

Should I go to the hospital or could my cervix be irritated due to the scan? 

Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Boggler was it an internal scan

Kaz xxx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

It sure was!!


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

I am 8 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Then yes it could be from the procedure. If it become anything more than just a streak or becomes red or any pain than contact the hospital or your gp. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Kaz,

When can I have an external scan and expect to hear the hearbeat?

Loathe to have another internal!

Thanks
Boggler


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

If you don't have any further early pregnancy scans booked then your "normal nhs" scan would be around 12wks. This would show a heartbeat but not normally have sound. 

Dependant on your build and scan machine etc they can pick up heartbeat on scan externally from 7wks. Listening with a Doppler not till 12wks at earliest ideally 14wks. And normally you would see midwife at 16wks and that eould be when most mums hear it for first time. 

You can pay for a private scan what they call a viability scan. 

Does that answer your query??

Kaz xx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for that. In southern Ireland so it works a bit differently. Private scans however work the same !! So think I will sign myself up for one in a couple of days. I am not thin but not overweight either so hopefully they can pick up a heartbeat. 

Cheers 
Boggler


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah for most women should be able to get it now u 8wks. Im a larger lady and they got mine at 6wks on scan  I had filled my bladder to bursting!!!

That's my tip for external scan fill bladder as much as possible. Xx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheers straight on to it in the morning!


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning

I didn't book myself for a scan yet as the next morning my stomach grew and grew and grew and looked at least 6 months pregnant - with plenty of painful gas cramping. Lovely I know. I am not constipated. I know bloating and gas can be common in pregnancy but when should it be of concern. ? Could an internal scan have caused this or is it a coincidence? 

Sorry for bothering you but the size of my belly is a bit worrying. 

Thanks
Boggler


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Will be a coincidence. Isn't a problem pregnancy wise but if it causing you a lot of pain call or see your gp. 
Kaz cxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The scan won't have caused it. It's very common in early pregnancy. I was in maternity clothes by 9 weeks dye to bloating! It will eventually settle down, its nothing to be concerned about, don't worry 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------

